# Chorioptic Mange(leg mites)



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got back from the vet who diagnosed one of my does with chorioptic mange. I will have to treat the whole herd with Sub Q ivomec. Spent the day cleaning out the barn and replacing all the bedding. 
This one doe has a bad case with a lot of irritation and scabbing. Any suggestions for something I can put on her to soothe and protect this skin while I am fighting the mites? 
I am worried that she may pick up a secondary staph infection or something like that.

I guess this is not the worst kind of mange goats can get, but it is nasty.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

sarcoptic mange can get pretty bad if left untreated on any animal. Have you ever seen the movie Aliens? That is what they look like under the microscope.

When I worked in the clinics we always had them on an antibiotic along with the ivomec or dips. We also said that they could use calamine lotion - ask your vet about that. I am glad that you were able to catch it early!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt know what to do for the skin -- but it seems like you are attacking the problem correctly.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

What are other kinds of goat mange that is bad? 
My friend may be dealing with this in her herd..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

demodex is the other


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

I did ask the vet about antibiotics, but he seemed to think it wasn't necessary. He gave me a sulfur-lime dip that I mixed and dipped all their feet. The one doe with it on her leg got her leg washed with the dip..very smelly stuff. The barn smelled like 7 goats getting perms at the beauty parlor.
One doe had it just beginning on all four feet and the others didn't show any signs, but I dipped them all. 

I can't imagine where they got this. I have a closed herd and the only thing I have changed was to use wood chips for bedding. We have a lot of deer around here. Wonder if they are carriers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few yrs back we had a couple goats choripotic mange... Vet diagnosis.
Everything I tried prior to her seeing the goat didnt work. All that great stuff like T tree oil, bleach water on & on.
It wasnt until I got Ivermectin Pour on for Cattle. I put on rubber gloves, got an old liquid soap container full of the pour on and rubbed into the affected areas, taking care to get under the dew claws.
Repeat every 21 days till its cleared up. This is very important cause they hatch out every 21 days. 
It still rears its ugly head late summer but now Im on top of it. The most I have to treat is 3 times total. 
Only a couple of them get it too!


----------

